# Online Resources



## Medstud (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello!

When studying I sometimes (always ) get tired of reading thick books. Then I turn to the internet because there is a lot of great tutorials and stuff out there.

Myself I like a lot of different sources, youtube and different university sites.

What online resources are you guys using?


----------



## Medstud (Nov 12, 2012)

I have gathered all the online resources I have used during med school. You can find them here: Links for Medschool - Home - Links for Medschool
Let me know what you think about the site and if you have any links that you are missing


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Yes it is true that we get easily bored when we study in our regular text books. So trying, online resources are the best one. Online resources actually provide the necessary and the most needed contents that help the students or the professional’s one look for. Now I’m using entrancebook- an online portal providing the needed contents for Medical and Dental PG preparations. My friends too find it very useful and use it for their PG preparations. Facilities are available where you can even clarify your doubts and experts do help for that.


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

Online coaching is very much popular these days because you can study anytime and anywhere with it. As most of the competitive exams are being conducted online, so joining an online coaching will help you to prepare accordingly. There are so many portals available online which you can join for better preparation. Elsevier has built MyPGMEE with Dr. Mudit Khanna for medical aspirants. MyPGMEE contains a huge database with its detailed answers and also mock test papers to analyze your preparation level.


----------

